# Dog won't entertain himself



## LeesaMarie85 (Mar 30, 2011)

My dog is a 1 Year and 8 months old and he won't entertain himself. If I'm sitting on the floor he will go and chew on his nylabone or play with a rope on his own, but as soon as I sit on the couch, walk away or he is left alone in the room, he stops and sits in a certain spot or sleeps. I know it sounds like he's really well behaved, but it seems OCD to me. And I want him to be able to do enjoyable things when I'm away or in the house doing my own thing. I've tried putting the toys right in front of him or in his mouth but he just puts it down. I've tried praising him if he does start chewing or playing but he immediately stops and looks at me all excited. What can I do to teach him to occupy himself?


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

You could get one of those treat dispensers that holds kibble and feed him from that. It would keep him occupied for awhile because that would be the only way he'd get to eat. I have a poodle that doesn't play with toys-that's just the way he is. I've given up trying to teach him. He'll chew on a bully stick, but that's the extent of it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Most dogs tend to sleep a lot of the time they're left alone. It sounds totally normal to me.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Donatello does pretty much the same thing. 

When we're in the living room, so is he, chewing on his bones or playing with toys. He's entertaining himself. I look at it like, dogs are social creatures they want to enjoy their favorite things in the company of their favorite people. So when we're not around they wait patiently for our return so we don't miss out on the action.

I've never thought about it hard enough to try and change it. I would rather my dog sit/stay/sleep while I'm gone, then wondering what shoe he may have mistakenly found to "play" with.


----------



## Emmaaeri (May 19, 2012)

you know what? You might want to get another sort of *pet* for your dog. He just might be bored.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Emmaaeri said:


> you know what? You might want to get another sort of *pet* for your dog. He just might be bored.


More comes into play when that other "pet" needs food, vaccinations and training.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

He IS occupying himself. I would just let him be.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

sassafras said:


> He IS occupying himself. I would just let him be.


AGREED!

If he isn't being destructive, barking or whining, than he isn't bored. He's just normal and lazy like most dogs when there is nothing exciting happening.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, mind lays in bed like 99% of the time and sometimes grabs a toy and runs around barking til I play with her, so I do and then she hides under the bed to sleep some more/chew on her toys.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

You have a dog that just lays down if you leave it alone? Mind trading me for Shambles? He'll show you a dog that entertains himself all right..


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, same here. They have chewies but outside they are like... Super active so they are almost fretful to come inside for quiet time lol.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Seriously be grateful. When you have a dog that entertains himself, you have a lot of damage and destruction. Dogs are social, they enjoy being around you, showing off, and playing even in your company if not with you. Leave it be, don't create a dog that has to be entertained non stop.


----------



## LeesaMarie85 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! It does sound silly of me to want to change him when he's so good. I just wanted to make sure he's happy. Thanks for putting things in perspective!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> You have a dog that just lays down if you leave it alone? Mind trading me for Shambles? He'll show you a dog that entertains himself all right..


I almost thought the exact same thing, aheheh.


----------

